

List of emoji characters, with image - vilhelm_s
http://www.unicode.org/reports/tr51/full-emoji-list.html

======
vilhelm_s
Linked to from "How Emoji Get Lost In Translation"
([http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/06/27/emoji-
meaning_n_553...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/06/27/emoji-
meaning_n_5530638.html))

